# I really thought tonight was going to turn out different (I Efffffed up)



## ADAOCE (Nov 3, 2021)

Been really excited to get this Electrovibe done. I took my time on the pcb and I think it’s some of my best soldering. Used the pin headers for the switches and cut out the square for the rocker switch. I had my buddy powder coat it for me too.

Fast forward to tonight and as I’m assembling it I realize I drilled the jacks too close to the pots 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ God damn 1590bb 

Anyways I will probably drill holes in the proper spot and make a faceplate to cover up what a fucking mess it will be. But such is life.. at least I’m loving my color scheme!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 4, 2021)

Great job! Really looks awesome with the rocker switch and the red DC jack.

I get you, I drilled my jack holes way too close on 2 enclosures recently, but I think I'll get away with minimally filing the holes and sticking Lumbergs to save the day.


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 4, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Great job! Really looks awesome with the rocker switch and the red DC jack.
> 
> I get you, I drilled my jack holes way too close on 2 enclosures recently, but I think I'll get away with minimally filing the holes and sticking Lumbergs to save the day.


Thank you! Yeah I like the blackout look.

True I didn’t think of lumbergs. I’ll have to do the same. I want it playable ASAP but I’ll definitely make it look complete too


----------



## Barry (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeah I think you could probably work out with lumbergs with out too much grief, looks fantasic though


----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 4, 2021)

Looks cool. I agree with the Lumberg suggestion, and maybe a couple of big washers.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 4, 2021)

Lumberg Mono Jack


----------



## Robert (Nov 4, 2021)

Same thing happened to me last week with a prototype.... 🤦‍♂️

I was going to suggest open frame jacks, they _might _save the day.

Otherwise that's an excellent looking build.


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words and suggestions! I already ordered some lumbergs.

All these 1590bb builds are wearing on me I’m gonna keep it simple for a while!


----------



## Robert (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm with you, I really don't like working with 1590BB...     I'd rather stack boards in a 125B than work with 1590BB any day.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Nov 4, 2021)

@ADAOCE - i've been nursing a build with problematic jackholes for a while. i feel ya, comrade!


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 4, 2021)

Robert said:


> I'm with you, I really don't like working with 1590BB...     I'd rather stack boards in a 125B than work with 1590BB any day.


I need to try my hands at a stacked 125b soon!


----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 4, 2021)

You could also take the dust cover off of those pots, might give you just enough clearance for an open frame jack.


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 4, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> You could also take the dust cover off of those pots, might give you just enough clearance for an open frame jack.


Good point! I’ll see if that works


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 4, 2021)

Something like that happened to me. But luckily I was able to pop the dust covers off the pots and  And still have clearance to fit the jack and not touch the pot...


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 4, 2021)

I hope you get it fired up soon - it looks mean (in a good way)!


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 4, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I hope you get it fired up soon - it looks mean (in a good way)!


Thanks!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 4, 2021)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> @ADAOCE - problematic jackholes


You mean it's all in good fun thread? 😂


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 4, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> You mean it's all in good fun thread? 😂


That thread was a serious source of anxiety 😂😂


----------



## fig (Nov 4, 2021)

Have you played through it? I'd wire those jacks and rock!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 4, 2021)

fig said:


> Have you played through it? I'd wire those jacks and rock!


Yeah I've done WAY worse


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 4, 2021)

fig said:


> Have you played through it? I'd wire those jacks and rock!


This is a great idea. I’m gonna just finish this up and play it. I guess it’s about time to try this whole “rock before you box” thing


----------



## dawson (Nov 4, 2021)

Yep, everyone who's anyone's done that at least once..and so have I.
Great work, other than the un-planned tone-vents!


----------



## music6000 (Nov 4, 2021)

Worse case scenario, The Jack pins will hit the Pots!
Use these 3/8'' Rubber bungs & Drill 2 new holes!


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 4, 2021)

dawson said:


> Yep, everyone who's anyone's done that at least once..and so have I.
> Great work, other than the un-planned tone-vents!


Tone vents! Love it


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 4, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Worse case scenario, The Jack pins will hit the Pots!
> Use these 3/8'' Rubber bungs & Drill 2 new holes!


Another good option 👍🏼


----------



## Gordo (Nov 5, 2021)

Those are very cool.  Not that I've ever mis-drilled any holes...


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 24, 2021)

Little update (actually found a few minutes to sit down and finish this one).

I filed out the holes just a bit so I could slide the jacks in there and you actually can’t even see the hole! The washer covers everything so it looks great! Followed @jjjimi84 method for biasing and adjusted to taste and it sounds killer. Sounds nice with my tele at medium speed going into my Spiritbox running my protein blue before EV. I need to try the vibe before drive because I’ve heard that’s what a lot of people like. The tone is excellent it really makes the guitar come alive.

I did find that the vibrato setting leaves something to be desired when I have it calibrated for the chorus side but to be honest I don’t see me using the vibrato much.


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 25, 2021)

I personally hate vibe after dirt, but it's totally a matter of taste. Definitely play around with the order and see what works best for you. Or place it in between two dirt pedals for the best of both worlds. 😉


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 25, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> I personally hate vibe after dirt, but it's totally a matter of taste. Definitely play around with the order and see what works best for you. Or place it in between two dirt pedals for the best of both worlds. 😉


Thanks for the input! Gonna give this a shot tomorrow night


----------



## Ben Love (Nov 29, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> Been really excited to get this Electrovibe done. I took my time on the pcb and I think it’s some of my best soldering. Used the pin headers for the switches and cut out the square for the rocker switch. I had my buddy powder coat it for me too.
> 
> Fast forward to tonight and as I’m assembling it I realize I drilled the jacks too close to the pots 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ God damn 1590bb
> 
> Anyways I will probably drill holes in the proper spot and make a faceplate to cover up what a fucking mess it will be. But such is life.. at least I’m loving my color scheme!


Sorry to chime in after it's been solved, but where did you get all of the parts for the bulb and the four things surrounding it? I have this about 90% of the way populated, I'm missing those and the pots, cause I was going to wait until I got the parts in the middle.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 29, 2021)

Ben Love said:


> Sorry to chime in after it's been solved, but where did you get all of the parts for the bulb and the four things surrounding it? I have this about 90% of the way populated, I'm missing those and the pots, cause I was going to wait until I got the parts in the middle.


I got mine at smallbear


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 29, 2021)

Ben Love said:


> Sorry to chime in after it's been solved, but where did you get all of the parts for the bulb and the four things surrounding it? I have this about 90% of the way populated, I'm missing those and the pots, cause I was going to wait until I got the parts in the middle.


Yes I got everything at small bear. Not sure what he has in stock still and I’m pretty sure he’s shutting down orders soon until January


----------

